# 350 royal blue



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I decided to paint my royal blue. I ordered the dry transfer decals and the linkage one with the square hole broke so thats when i decided to paint it it hat some small rust and some deep scratches. When its done i will post photos.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Are you going for the 1948 dark blue or the 1950 brighter blue?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

i belive this is the darker blue


AmFlyer said:


> Are you going for the 1948 dark blue or the 1950 brighter blue?


Dark blue keep it orignal.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks good, I wouldn't paint it.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I would keep it as is. Maybe try to repair the scratch, but the rest of it looks good. It's only original once.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like a wire handrail version from the holes for the wire attachments. That makes it 1948 in the darker blue. Based on the pictures and the quality of the lettering I would keep it original were it mine.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> Looks good, I wouldn't paint it.


Too sandblated today at work there r some deep scratches on the other side , tender has some rust spots and scratches. Plus one of the linkage with square hole broke in corner so ordered both sides and the dry transfer decals.


Kelpieflyer said:


> I would keep it as is. Maybe try to repair the scratch, but the rest of it looks good. It's only original once.


Tender is in rough shape rust spots lot of sctatches . the has a lot of sctraches on other side i have it about kept putting it off. I know what your saying. Thanks for your opinion. 
Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have thought about painting mine. Yours looks better than mine. Mine is a 1948. Its hard to find the
right color paint.


----------

